

I had 5 days off and was working on this cross-plattform game 14 hours a day - tomasgoetze
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/leo-and-oscar/id991317835

======
Jeremy1026
It'd be nice if you had more than 1 iPhone and 1 iPad screenshot. Quite
frankly, I don't have any understanding of the game besides that I'm saving
Oscar.

